# Black Squirrels



## mdl91881

Anyone know any public hunting areas where black squirrels can be found? Im located near cleveland s the closer the better. I was working in Chagrin Falls today and saw one for the first time.... I thought to myself, man i need one of those mounted  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## littleking

tons of them in lima area


----------



## Snakecharmer

The black squirrels were imported from Canada to Kest State University by a prof. Slowly but surely they are spreading outward. Saw my first in Geauga County maybe two years ago. So the closer you get to Kent Ohio the more black squirrels you will find. Probably someone on this forum has them in there backyard and would allow to pop one if they have enough land....


----------



## Lewzer

You can hunt and get plenty of them at Berlin Reservoir. Kill all the black ones you can (legally).


----------



## night

where at berlin I live about a mile and half from and have never seen one


----------



## mdl91881

never hunted berlin... do they allow rifles? Theres a place in Auburn but its shotgun only.


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Maybe Atwood Lake area. We have tons of them in Bolivar just a few miles away. It's rare NOT to see one out in the yard here.


----------



## phantomace08

They're all over the College of Wooster!


----------



## nicklesman

west branch definatley has them have seen many there
-


----------



## Mamps

We had a black one that would always hang around a white one on my farm.
We called them salt and pepper.
Pepper actually got caught in a transformer and got cooked.
I have not seen a black on since.


----------



## mrphish42

mdl91881......I vote with nicklesman on the Public Hunting area at West Branch.....This is a easy drive from Cleveland down 480 to 14..... or east from Cle....to 44 and south to 14.....and on to WB. Plenty of room to hunt. Great country to hunt in and it does contain black squirrels.......Been hunting there since early seventies....and I prefer the woods and areas on the south side of the lake. If you make it down this way, good luck and safe hunting to you.... PS....I'm sure that there is a super nice one there, that would look good mounted on a piece slab wood (bark on) and hung on your wall....Jon SR.


----------



## Uglystix

Try the northwest area (north of the lake..west of rocksprings rd.) I've shot a ton out there. No rifels at WB but you can use them at Berlin...Good Luck

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/hunting/Wildlife Area Maps/pub357.gif


----------



## Huntinbull

Uglystix,
I have never heard that you were not allowed to use rifles (22 lr, 22 wmr) at West branch. I hope you are mistaken as I frequent the hunting areas there with my 22 lr. Please point me in the direction of the rule stating the illegality of it. 
Thanks

Huntinbull


----------



## nicklesman

no rifles at west branch i would stop that immediatley contact odnr or west branch park only for **** hunting you can use them I believe


----------



## SGPitman

mdl91881 said:


> Anyone know any public hunting areas where black squirrels can be found? Im located near cleveland s the closer the better. I was working in Chagrin Falls today and saw one for the first time.... I thought to myself, man i need one of those mounted  Thanks in advance for any help.


Come over to my house with a BB gun and shoot 1 off of my bird feeder. I hang some feaders for my birds but every time I look out my window I have at least 6 black squirrels hanging from them.


----------



## Lewzer

> Uglystix,
> I have never heard that you were not allowed to use rifles (22 lr, 22 wmr) at West branch. I hope you are mistaken as I frequent the hunting areas there with my 22 lr. Please point me in the direction of the rule stating the illegality of it.
> Thanks


 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...tateParkWildlifeArea/tabid/19869/Default.aspx

*HUNTING AND FISHING
*Upland game species are well distributed throughout the wildlife area, in crop fields, shrubby coverts, grasslands, and woods. The best rabbit hunting occurs in the brushy upland along field edges and woods borders. There are several good squirrel woods on the area. Deer populations are good offering good archery and shotgun hunting opportunities. West Branch State Park is open for hunting, but the northeastern section of the park, which is bound on the west by Rock Spring Road and on the south 100 yards beyond the lake shore, is closed to hunting. This no hunting area includes the park office, camp area, horse camp, dam, and east boat ramp. A 400-foot no hunting/safety zone extends around all other developed facilities. Hunting is limited to shotguns and primitive weapons for most game. Rifles are not permitted for squirrel hunting. Rifles are permitted for furbearer hunting only, between 6:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m. during the furbearer hunting season. Trapping is permitted in all hunting zone areas. Target shooting is prohibited. Contact the park office for more details.


----------



## silverbullets

If you work out in Chagrin Falls, you are not far from Auburn Marsh wildlife area. There are blacks running around there.


----------



## LJACKSON36

Guys, i am looking to get into some squirrel and rabbit hunting. i have read the regulations a couple time mas far what you can use and where. firgive me if i have misread it but if i am not mistaken the Auburn Marsh area is strictly bow only from what read. They do not allow firearms at all. i cold be wrong double check the regs i could be wrong.


----------



## silverbullets

You are not allowed to gun hunt for deer at Auburn Marsh. You can hunt small game there though


----------



## Kastmaster93

i dont hunt them, but where i live in solon they are everywhere! literally i see them much more than brown squirrells. i guess i take it for granted, but ive alwyas seen them evrywhere as long as i can remember. it seems odd to me that theyre so rare.
kast


----------



## LJACKSON36

Hey Silver,
i just read the regulations again. i am not sure if i am reading them wrong but on page 35 in the general information section it says: 

"On Auburn Marsh Wildlife Area it is unlawful to use a rifle, pistol, revolver, or a shotgun using slugs at any time. Deer hunting is lawful using archery equipment only."

this information is located on page 35 in the upper right corner. I took it as saying no fireartms in auburn marsh if I am wrong I stand corrected because i would love to get in there with my savage 17 and harvest a couple tree rats. they are all over the place in there.


----------



## taxidermy223

mdl91881 I sent you a private message about hunting black squirrels.


----------



## rbthntr

Snakecharmer said:


> The black squirrels were imported from Canada to Kest State University by a prof. Slowly but surely they are spreading outward. Saw my first in Geauga County maybe two years ago. So the closer you get to Kent Ohio the more black squirrels you will find. Probably someone on this forum has them in there backyard and would allow to pop one if they have enough land....


i go to hocking college for wildlife management and they told us a black is just a different color phase of a gray like a gray phase grouse.


----------



## FISNFOOL

LJACKSON36 said:


> Hey Silver,
> i just read the regulations again. i am not sure if i am reading them wrong but on page 35 in the general information section it says:
> 
> "On Auburn Marsh Wildlife Area it is unlawful to use a rifle, pistol, revolver, or a shotgun using slugs at any time. Deer hunting is lawful using archery equipment only."
> 
> this information is located on page 35 in the upper right corner. I took it as saying no firearms in auburn marsh if I am wrong I stand corrected because i would love to get in there with my savage 17 and harvest a couple tree rats. they are all over the place in there.


SHOTGUNS WITH SHOT are allowed for small game and if steel shot waterfowl.

a SHOTGUN WITH SLUG AMMO is not allowed. 

I have hunted there for years, and often talked to the ODNR rangers about hunting tips on the property.


----------



## FISNFOOL

RBTHNTR

You need to Educate your professor.

The black squirrels that escaped from the Kent lab are a different critter. They are smaller and their fur is soft like mink.

They are a subspecies of the Gray Squirrel. They are not a color phase of the Gray squirrel.

I was at Kent when the black squirrels were imported.

Instead of being a separate species, the Black Squirrel is in fact what is known as a melanistic subgroup. Midwestern North America is their stomping ground although there are groups to be found in the UK (more of which later). Melanism is caused by an increased level of black pigmentation, a compound which determines color called melanin. This subgroup of the Eastern Grey has stacks of melanin and these melanistic traits are the opposite of albinism which occurs when flora or fauna have a lack of the compound.

http://scienceray.com/biology/zoology/meet-the-black-squirrel/


----------

